# Am I the only one who likes stops?



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I see a lot of people complaining about making multiple stops or even a couple minute stop at a bank, drive through, or such. The way I see it, while stopped, I'm getting $.22/minute or $13.20/hour (varies by market) to basically do nothing. With a hybrid expenses are close to $0 during that time, so, as long as the meter is running, time while stopped is closed to 100% profit. Not to mention a lot of the multi-stop people also tip for the extra time.

So, while stopped time might make my total $/hour look a touch lower, what I actually pocket between lower operating costs and tips makes it well worth my time.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm with ya...I don't mind stops, and actually like it because the expectation of the 5-star goes up when you "do them a favor" by swinging into the gas station for a can of dip. Here, we're at $.25/min, so I'm cool with waiting a few minutes. Could be worse...could be that 5 minutes after 'arriving' for Uber that you're not getting paid for!

Plus, last I checked, it's a service that the customers are paying for, so getting upset about an ATM stop should signal that I'm possibly in the wrong business, moonlight gig or not.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

at .40 cents a minute, take as long as you want, I'm going to catch up on some sleep


----------



## 541Maxima (Nov 6, 2014)

Some of my highest paying trips have been through the Taco Bell or McDonalds drive-through at 2:30 am. The line is generally around the building and takes a good 15 minutes to get through. The pax always offers to buy me food as well.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Glad to see I'm not the only one.



541Maxima said:


> The pax always offers to buy me food as well.


I get this a lot as well, I always refuse, which seems to increase the likelihood of a tip.


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

£0.48/minute or £28.80 an hour isn't bad for UberExec in London. I don't mind stops. Passengers can take as long as they like. Can be best to stick with that passenger as long as possible as you never know how long you will wait for your next job. 

Once I had to wait an hour for a passenger to visit an art exhibition, another was 20 min while they had a drink in a bar because they were too early for a party, had a parent collect their child from school, plenty had to stop to go to the shops, ATM, etc.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

Haha he said TIP


----------



## 541Maxima (Nov 6, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> Glad to see I'm not the only one.
> 
> I get this a lot as well, I always refuse, which seems to increase the likelihood of a tip.


I refuse as well. One time, a guy tossed me a sack of weed as he was getting out after taking him through Taco Bell.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

541Maxima said:


> Some of my highest paying trips have been through the Taco Bell or McDonalds drive-through at 2:30 am. The line is generally around the building and takes a good 15 minutes to get through. The pax always offers to buy me food as well.


Same here. I refuse too. Not because I don't want the food or appreciate the gesture, but because Taco Bell at 2:30 AM will mean that I won't fall asleep until like 6 AM.


----------



## Woober (Oct 12, 2014)

Ditto for me, waiting time is gravy really. However, if they are going to be a pretty long while and don't want me to wait with meter running, I will wait for another ping right there. Figure it this way; If I get a hail away I go, but if it's a slow night I at least get the ride back.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I tell them it's cheaper to keep the trip running up to around the 5-6 minute mark, after that it's cheaper to request a second ride. Most think they'll be that fast regardless of the 10 minutes it actually takes them, while others prefer to keep it going to make sure you don't leave them waiting for another ride.


----------



## sushiboy (Nov 10, 2014)

I don't mind stops unless it's quick. I don't mind stops at all when it's surge pricing! I picked up a college kid one Friday evening and it was a 2.75x surge. He gave me an address to go to but he wasn't sure of which city. Ended up going to the wrong address and he called his friend and we were 1 city over. Drove to the correct address and waited 5 minutes for him to go into his friends apartment and then drove into Boston so he could go to Qboda. Unfortunately my wife called and I had to rush home. I wonder if he would have me drive him back to his school which would have been extra nice for me since that was also on the way home.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> I see a lot of people complaining about making multiple stops or even a couple minute stop at a bank, drive through, or such. The way I see it, while stopped, I'm getting $.22/minute or $13.20/hour (varies by market) to basically do nothing. With a hybrid expenses are close to $0 during that time, so, as long as the meter is running, time while stopped is closed to 100% profit. Not to mention a lot of the multi-stop people also tip for the extra time.
> 
> So, while stopped time might make my total $/hour look a touch lower, what I actually pocket between lower operating costs and tips makes it well worth my time.


i surge hunt so waiting for a ragular rate fare is is like wasting ur freaking time, where u could have been picking a x2 surge fare if u had drop off ur pass already
youll miss a lot of surge action waiting

last saturday i had a pass on x3 surge asked me if im okay passing by taco bell, my response
"HECK YAH!" in my greedy mind


----------



## Supajay (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm uber black and I don't mind waiting since I'm getting. 65 a minute. I'm waiting on a pax right now, been waiting for almost an hour. They were cool though they let me drive around and said they'll call when they are ready


----------



## winston (Jun 23, 2014)

At .16 per minute thats $9.60 an hour which is I suppose more than we make most hours so why not.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

winston said:


> At .16 per minute thats $9.60 an hour which is I suppose more than we make most hours so why not.


but how about in that suppose hour ur suppose to get a 18mile ride but because ur stuck in a drive through ur stuck with 10bucks extra to ur 4$ trip


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

I got good tips with multiple stops. While waiting turn the engine off while keep the meter running.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> i surge hunt so waiting for a ragular rate fare is is like wasting ur freaking time,


Rarely see any reliable surge here, would rather make the guaranteed money while I have a leash on it.


----------

